# relativer Pfad zim Tomcat-Verzeichnis für FileInputStream



## ak (23. Jan 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte in einem Servlet mit einem FileInputStream Bilder laden:

...
InputStream in = new BufferedInputStream(new FileInputStream("C:/Bilder/no_pic.jpg"));
...

Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn ich den genauen Pfad angebe wie z.B. "C:/Bilder/bild1.jpg". Ich möchte aber einen relativen Pfad zum Tomcatverzeichnis
"/Programme/Apache/Tomcat_5.0/webapps/ROOT/Bilder" oder irgend ein Verzeichnis im "Web-Inf"-Ordner.

Wie gebe ich das obere Verzeichnis des Tomcat-Ordner oder der webanwendung an?


----------



## Bleiglanz (23. Jan 2005)

schau halt mal in die Api

ServletContext.getRessourcePath oder sowas


----------



## bronks (23. Jan 2005)

Geht mit: 
	
	
	
	





```
... getServletConfig().getServletContext().getRealPath("/");
```


----------



## ak (23. Jan 2005)

danke euch, so gehts:


```
HttpSession session = request.getSession();

InputStream in = new BufferedInputStream(
          new FileInputStream(session.getServletContext().getRealPath("/")+
          "WEB-INF/Sites/Bilder/no_pic.jpg"));
```

update:

das sessionobjekt kann ich mir sparen:


```
InputStream in = new BufferedInputStream(
          new FileInputStream(getServletContext().getRealPath("/")+
          "WEB-INF/Sites/Bilder/no_pic.jpg"));
```


----------

